# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Today's Toons 4/4/18

## pookie18

Click for related story:
  

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related story:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Click below for related video:
  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T: 
 


In Case You Missed It Dept.: 

Opinion: I Will Stop At Nothing To Take Away Your Constitutional Rights...

----------

Beachcomber (04-04-2018),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-04-2018),FirstGenCanadian (04-04-2018),Hillofbeans (04-04-2018),JMWinPR (04-04-2018),Mainecoons (04-04-2018)

----------


## Beachcomber

Great ones as usual, Pookie!

However I am sick of and have stopped forwarding anything about that stupid kid.

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## pookie18

> Great ones as usual, Pookie!
> 
> However I am sick of and have stopped forwarding anything about that stupid kid.


Other than Camera Hogg, glad you liked 'em, Beachcomber! He won't go away &, therefore, neither will the cartoonists/photoshoppers who keep making fun of him...

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Was that true about the dyke bullying the shooter?

----------


## pookie18

> Was that true about the dyke bullying the shooter?


 @Dr. Felix Birdbiter

If Nikolas Cruz Was Bullied, Who Bullied Him? - The Rush Limbaugh Show

----------

